# Had my FNA today



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

It wasn't bad. My only complaint was that the doctor scrubbed my neck with alcohol then immediately put the sterile sheet over my face. I got a huge inhale of fumes and tried to grab the sheet off. He yells No! No! No! And put it back. He says That is sterile. Don't touch it. I say I can't breath. Finally he takes it off. I almost started crying. My being able to breath trumps a sterile sheet.

Everything else went fine. Felt pressure but not much pain. They found a nodule on my right lobe which last US said was clear. I don't know if that matters but they did biopsy that one too. More samples are a good thing, I 'spose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen315 said:


> It wasn't bad. My only complaint was that the doctor scrubbed my neck with alcohol then immediately put the sterile sheet over my face. I got a huge inhale of fumes and tried to grab the sheet off. He yells No! No! No! And put it back. He says That is sterile. Don't touch it. I say I can't breath. Finally he takes it off. I almost started crying. My being able to breath trumps a sterile sheet.
> 
> Everything else went fine. Felt pressure but not much pain. They found a nodule on my right lobe which last US said was clear. I don't know if that matters but they did biopsy that one too. More samples are a good thing, I 'spose.


Oh, my gosh. Alcohol fumes can close down the bronchials fast. No wonder you could not breathe and panicked. LHM!

Put ice on your neck; that should help the puncture areas feel better and we will wait with you to hear the results.

Yes; the more samples, the better. I could not agree more!!


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

I got my results back today and the diagnosis is......drum roll please.....

inconclusive/non-diagnostic. Bummer

Right lobe: Unsatisfactory due to scant follicular epithelium. Specimen consists of scant follicular epithelium in a background of blood and blood elements.

Left lobe: Unsatisfactory due to scant follicular epithelium and obscuring blood. Sufficient cellularity for adequacy and diagnosis is not obtained due to limited follicular epithelieum. The background consists of blood and histiocytes.

I already have my consultation set up with Dr. Clayman at MD Anderson. I'm ready to get this out regardless of the results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Boo, hiss! I'm sorry...but I think its a good plan for you to inquire about removal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen315 said:


> I got my results back today and the diagnosis is......drum roll please.....
> 
> inconclusive/non-diagnostic. Bummer
> 
> ...


Well durn!!!! Hope you get it out; that may end up to be the best thing.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Durn and boo hiss are my sentiments too! Haha. But for some reason, a lot of my anxiety about all of this is gone. An indeterminate fna just signals to me that this thyroid is quite the contentious one.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I had three indeterminate FNAs and eventually had it out. Best thing I ever did. I just wasn't willing to accept "Oh, it's probably ok".


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

KeepOnGoing said:


> I had three indeterminate FNAs and eventually had it out. Best thing I ever did. I just wasn't willing to accept "Oh, it's probably ok".


That's how I feel too. Also, I KNOW something is wrong. The pain in my neck, chest and shoulders is not OK. I'm exhausted all the time despite my hormone levels being where I want them. Something is just not right. I'm 32 years old and feel like I'm 80. In fact, my 80 year old grandma has more energy than me and she's always telling me she thinks something is wrong with me!


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Back from my appointments at MDA today.

I had another ultrasound. Noticed the tech kept going to an area that the last two US didnt cover. It was very low on my neck. I could see on the monitor the area and it didn't look good. She kept saying to me "are you sure this wasn't biopsied?" And "did you have this on your last US?" Turns out its a cystic lymph node just below my thyroid. Dr. Did an FNA and results were nondiagnostic. He said they'd run one measuring thyroglobulin and know results tomorrow.

I have no idea what's going on anymore. What does a cystic lymph node mean?


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Results are in!

Hi everyone,

My lab results have come back. Here's what they say:

DIAGNOSIS
Hurthle cell lesion

COMMENT
The differential diagnosis for Hurthle cell lesion includes hyperplastic Hurthle cell nodule within chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis or an adenomatoid/multinodular goiter vs. Hurthle cell neoplasm (i.e., Hurthle cell adenoma vs. Hurthle cell carcinoma). Surgical excision is required for a more definitive subclassification, if clinically indicated.

The cystic lymph node came back as:

No malignant cells identified
No lymphoid tissue present
Scant colloid and proteinaceous material present

The lymph node diagnosis is the first "not cancer" diagnosis I've had. Everything else has been indeterminate or undiagnostic. So I'm happy to see that a benign diagnosis exists.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!


----------

